# Non Stick Burgers



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2015)

I bought and received these seafood baskets years ago at HD or other stores.

They work great for grillin' burgers!! Easy flip and no stick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone else use these or something similar??

.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 27, 2015)

I've thought about buying one of those many times.  I use a grill pan for grilling veggies.

This comes in handy.  Sometimes I line it with foil, sometimes not. Depends what I'm cooking.
I do clean it after using it. Gets pretty greasy. My lazy nature sometimes gets to me and I'll just toss the meat directly on the grill.
I also have a set of these. I use them for shish kabobs instead of the skewers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2015)




----------

